# feste IP



## macjack (9. August 2007)

Herzlichen gruesse an alle,
mein muttersprache ist nicht deutsch, es wird interessant.
ich versuche erkleren was ich möchte.
unsere mail und webseite liegt bei einer bekannte, möchte ich in meinem rechner haben.
jetzt haben wir bei telekom ein dsl business zugang mit angaeblich feste ip.
(nase voll mit dem zerstueckelung was t-kom macht)
was und wie kann ich die ganze sache einstellen? (mit neue emails und domain usw.)habt Ihr vielleicht ein gute (verstaendliche) tutti dazu?
wir haben macs. Danke Euch


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. August 2007)

Wenigstens Groß- und Kleinschreibung nach Nettiquette wären drin oder?

Zu deiner Frage: Websites auf eigenen Rechnern laufen zu lassen macht nur Sinn, wenn man einen entsprechenden Upload besitzt und den Rechner rund um die Uhr laufen lässt damit die Seite immer verfügbar ist. Wenn dies zu umständlich ist sollte man bei einem Webhoster einen Vertrag abschließen. Dort bekommt man in der Regel etwas Speicherplatz für die Seite und eine Domain unter der diese erreichbar ist.

Natülrich kannst du auch nur eine Domain kaufen und diese auf deinen Rechner weiterleiten. Was allerdings etwas komplizierter wird weil etwa Ports im Router weitergeleitet werden müssen. Und du hast eben immer Leute, die die Website von deinem Rechner laden was problematisch sein könnte falls du keine Flatrate hast.


----------



## macjack (10. August 2007)

Hallo Raubkopierer
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Meine Mac laeuft staendig (tag und nacht) alledings telekom schaltet regelmaessig aus und einige Programme können nicht "wiedereinwaehlen". 
Das wollte ich endlich weghaben.
Bei Telekom habe ich jetzt ein möglichkeit Feste IP zu bestellen, damit (denke ich) wird schon gehen. Soweit ist gut, aber die Einstellungen was man machen soll , kenne ich nicht.Also Danke nochmals...macjack
Hab extra HD für die Webseite und eMails auch


----------



## Michael Engel (10. August 2007)

Ja die 24h disconnects fallen beim Buisness zugang weg.

Als nächstest solltest du auf dem Computer der immer an ist, einen Webserver installieren (http://www.apachefriends.org/en/index.html zB)

Wenn dein Webserver zu deiner Zufriedenheit läuft musst du wenn du einen Router verwendet die Ports 80 zu dem Computer mappen. Wenn ein mail server dahinter ist noch die zuständigen ports. bei FTP noch den 21er und 22er Port.

Dannach ist die Website 100% einsatzfähig. Aber ein wenig läsitig aufzurufen da man immer die ip im Browser angeben müsste.

Jetzt hast du die Wahl zwischen einer dyndns adresse die dann blablabla.dyndns.com (zB) aussieht. Oder du suchst dir einen Kommerziellen anbieter von Domains wo du dann http://www.web.de auf deinen Computer umleiten kannst. Hier nur als Beispiel https://www.dedoba.de/direkt/ bei denen ich auch Kunde bin. Für 5,50Euro im Jahr kann man sich da eine Domain registrieren (dauer 2 bis 3 minuten). Und da dann die Domain auf die eigene IP lenken.


----------



## macjack (10. August 2007)

Sers Engel,
Danke Dir.
Apache erfolgreich Dl-ed, installiert. (zwieschen zwei Macs t)
Frage: Wenn dein Webserver zu deiner Zufriedenheit läuft musst du wenn du einen Router verwendet die Ports 80 zu dem Computer mappen. Wenn ein mail server dahinter ist noch die zuständigen ports. bei FTP noch den 21er und 22er Port....aber wo und wie?
Danke....


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. August 2007)

Das kommt ganz drauf an was für einen Router du hast.
Du gehst in das Konfigurationsmenü des Routers und dort müsste etwas stehen von Nat und Portforwarrding. Dort kannst du nun Portregeln einstellen. Dazu muss dein Server am besten eine feste IP haben. Wie man das bei einem Mac macht weiß ich allerdings nicht. Jedenfalls stellst du im Router ein, dass er die entsprechenden Ports direkt zu deinem PC durchreicht.
Mehr dazu sollte auch genauer in der Anleitung stehen.


----------

